# Can dogs with hair tolerate more frequent bathing then dogs with fur?



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

I hope so, because they sure get dirty faster.

I'm thinking my Wheatens hair is more like mine then like a double coated fur coat.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Any dog can be bathed weekly IF the shampoo is very dilute. Most show dogs are bathed weekly, and I bathe my Shih Tzu weekly with shampoo diluted 15:1 (same for the creme rinse). It is important to use a shampoo that is kind to the skin to begin with (I like Miracle Coat) and to keep an eye out for developing problems (itching, flaking, etc.). It is also VERY important that every bit of the shampoo (and rinse, if used) be removed from the skin and coat after bathing.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Just having groomed (including bathing) the wheaten across the street from us (elderly neighbors so I help keep their professional grooming costs down by grooming their dog at home every other month) I'm wondering why you would want to bathe the dog and go through the hassle of detangling/blowing out every week. I will agree that they carry a LOT of debris inwith them from outside. But a thorough daily brushing along with restricting where in the yard they are allowed (and keeping that area clean) really helped our neighbors. 

The wheaten coat is so crimpy that it seems to literally mat at the touch or petting on a daily basis. My neighbors constantly battle the matting on their dog. And when I bathe it I use all the special de-tangling conditioners and such that our favorite professional groomer suggested. But even so, bathing that dog is a real event by the time she's fiinished and blown out.

I'd opt for making a nice grassy area in the yard and keeping her in that space with a fence if necessary. And maybe more long, hard, out of the yard walks, runs, play sessions to use up the terrier energy.


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

briteday said:


> Just having groomed (including bathing) the wheaten across the street from us (elderly neighbors so I help keep their professional grooming costs down by grooming their dog at home every other month) I'm wondering why you would want to bathe the dog and go through the hassle of detangling/blowing out every week. I will agree that they carry a LOT of debris inwith them from outside. But a thorough daily brushing along with restricting where in the yard they are allowed (and keeping that area clean) really helped our neighbors.
> 
> The wheaten coat is so crimpy that it seems to literally mat at the touch or petting on a daily basis. My neighbors constantly battle the matting on their dog. And when I bathe it I use all the special de-tangling conditioners and such that our favorite professional groomer suggested. But even so, bathing that dog is a real event by the time she's fiinished and blown out.
> 
> I'd opt for making a nice grassy area in the yard and keeping her in that space with a fence if necessary. And maybe more long, hard, out of the yard walks, runs, play sessions to use up the terrier energy.


She spends 2 hours each day at the dog park getting soaked with the saliva of the other dogs she plays with, often wrestling around in a freshly dug hole. She also likes to splash in the large water bowl then wrestle in a newly dig hole.

On weekends we go to the trails by the river where she likes to role on dead animals, run through slime coated bogs or giant mud puddles, followed by a nice long swim in the James river. I usually rinse her off with fresh water but the ripeness lingers.

I keep her coat fairly short and this summer it will be very short. > 1 in., and this helps with the mats, but the cost of our fun is a weekly bath with at least a little soap.



doggone6 said:


> Any dog can be bathed weekly IF the shampoo is very dilute. Most show dogs are bathed weekly, and I bathe my Shih Tzu weekly with shampoo diluted 15:1 (same for the creme rinse). It is important to use a shampoo that is kind to the skin to begin with (I like Miracle Coat) and to keep an eye out for developing problems (itching, flaking, etc.). It is also VERY important that every bit of the shampoo (and rinse, if used) be removed from the skin and coat after bathing.


Thanks, I try the very diluted soap. I've been diluting it somewhat just to make it easier to use. So far I haven't seen any evidence of skin problems.
The $10 a bottle doggy conditioner I used hasn't made any noticeable difference in the ease of brushing her when wet. Any recommendations?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I use Pantene or Biosilk on the neighbor's wheaten. But my experience is that wheatens all have different textures to their hair. Some are more crimped than others. But that's what has been successful for me to detangle. Another long haired dog I had many years ago used to get really tangled and I found that childrens detangler (found near the children's shampoos) worked really well. There are even a few spray on products that you can use in between shampoos too. I've also seen detangling sprays in the pet stores. You might ask a professional groomer for suggestions as well.

I also use a pick comb (the kind used back in the 80's when permed hair was the fashion of the day!) to comb her out wet. You could also use a wide toothed comb of any kind. But the pick comb fits my hand nicely.

(I wish the neighbors would let their wheaten be clipped short...her grooming takes me at least 4 hours...she's always such a mess...I could make woodland plant arrangements from the stuff I get out of her coat!)


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

briteday said:


> I use Pantene or Biosilk on the neighbor's wheaten. But my experience is that wheatens all have different textures to their hair. Some are more crimped than others. But that's what has been successful for me to detangle. Another long haired dog I had many years ago used to get really tangled and I found that childrens detangler (found near the children's shampoos) worked really well. There are even a few spray on products that you can use in between shampoos too. I've also seen detangling sprays in the pet stores. You might ask a professional groomer for suggestions as well.
> 
> I also use a pick comb (the kind used back in the 80's when permed hair was the fashion of the day!) to comb her out wet. You could also use a wide toothed comb of any kind. But the pick comb fits my hand nicely.
> 
> (I wish the neighbors would let their wheaten be clipped short...her grooming takes me at least 4 hours...she's always such a mess...I could make woodland plant arrangements from the stuff I get out of her coat!)


I wonder if they still sell 'fro picks. What a great idea. I'll try the conditioners also. I already use No More Tangles to help pick out individual mats and it does help.

Thanks!


----------



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

Ummmm. I'm confused.

What is the difference between hair and fur?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Thre is no difference by definition.  What many pet owners call "hair" is a single coat, with double coats being called "fur".


----------



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

Ahhhhh! I see! Thanks pampered.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

first off, using human products is really not good for dogs, and there is a reason there are dog products and human products. i dont care if you havent seen the rep[urcussions of it yet, it still isnt a good idea, and i hope people dont take that advice.

as far as weekly bathing goes, as long as you 1) use a good product that is not too strong or the right type for the dog 2) use conditioner AS NEEDED and 3) completely rinse off the products, you should have no issues at all with the frequency of the baths. show dogs are done weekly, and those three reasons are pretty much why they dont get any issues ccommonly associated with too much bathing. like someone else said, you need to use a very diluted shampoo, and really go easy on the conditioner. if you are bathing every week, then i recommend only using conditioner every other time. if the dogs coat is already pretty healthy, then using that much conditioner will dry the coat out a little bit. also, if you put the dog on a high quality food, it can do remarkable things to the dogs coat, including keeping a good appearance in between baths.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I DO NOT recommend human shampoos or conditioners for a dog...ESPECIALLY if you plan on using it on a weekly basis; that is a recipe for a very dry brittle coat...even if the dog doesn't seem to get the dry skin from it...however, it probably would somewhere down the line; human hair products are no where near gentle and ph balanced enough for our pets. 

If you want some good products visit www.groomers.com 

Their Therapet line of products is listed as safe for daily use (not likely for most people, but still, it's definitely gentle), is tearless, and are just overall fantastic products; plus, you can't beat the buy one get one free, either...I used that to my advantage to figure out which ones I liked best when I was first experimenting the products! 

You could also visit www.americanpetpro.com They have several very good products as well. I like Bark2Basics, as well as some of BioGroom, and Espree's products


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

a dog's tolerance to bathing has nothing to do with the coat type. 

the main concern with bathing your dog too much is over drying the skin. this is unique to every single dog out there. they are just like people. it depends on what kind of skin they have and what kind of problems, allergies, hot spots, irritations, etc.

i would recommend not bathing your dog more than once a week, at least not until you know your dog's tolerance.

you also want to use a mild shampoo, like an oatmeal based to help soothe the skin. if your dog seems to have allergies or irritation, you can try a hypo-allergenic shampoo and see if that helps. but if you see problems, it is best not to overbathe.

hope that helps


----------



## poopsiem (Feb 21, 2008)

Now what is the difference between single and double coats? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## rosesmom (Apr 4, 2008)

I bath my yorkie every single week. Learned that from the breeder and it keeps her hair really pretty and in good condition.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Since bathing is not very healthy for a dog's skin I try to minimize it or avoid it altogether. My shepherd is now three years old an had one bath with shampoo in her life. My rescue dachshund had one bath after her rescue and that was it since then. My other dachshund had multiple bath last fall because he felt the urge to wrestle with a skunk. Not good !  Other than that: Dogs are not people and therefore don't need to bath frequently.


----------

